
What is Kubernetes and why should I care? - danielepolencic
https://learnk8s.io/blog/what-is-kubernetes
======
test6554
Long story short:

* Kubernetes helps you manage your containerized applications at scale.

* You can swap out the container engine you are using. Docker is one option.

* Applications are wrapped in containers

* One or more containers are wrapped in pods.

* One or more pods runs on a node.

* The master manages all the nodes.

* Pluralsight is a good resource to get started.

